# DIY Light Rail - Material/Size/Bender



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2013)

Hi all,

If making a light rail to hold 2 x TMC 1000ND LED Tiles, can anyone advise on material and diameter of the pipe that I should use to ensure that the structure is strong enough?

Ive looked at copper but as a soft metal I doubt its strength (although I dont think 1000ND tiles are all that heavy), People in america seem to use galv electric conduit piping but I cannot find anything other than plastic in the UK so far. I have also found both round and square steel tubing at a hardware store but am unsure whether this can be easily bent at home without needing to buy a special bender.

I have a bender for your normal plumbing pipes like copper but im unsure of steel.

Anyone done this before?


----------



## Aron_Dip (2 Jan 2013)

Hi mate,
Have you thought about Chrome Rail? I recently built a walk in wardrobe for a customer and used these for the rails.. Very strong and look great.
Colorail Steel Tube A004AC Chrome Effect Length 1.22m x 19mm Dia, 5013144141480
Cheers
Aron


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jan 2013)

Have a look at this post: Aquajardin Stand Aquatics Live Olympia 2011 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Not sure if they are yet on sale!


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2013)

I had looked at those but I wasnt confident with the height, I would have liked the option to raise and lower tiles as and when...I know you can dim the tiles if the par is too strong but I think they look better suspended. I may take this option though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Jan 2013)

Buy Stainless Steel Square and Round Tube online - Alco Engineering


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Buy Stainless Steel Square and Round Tube online - Alco Engineering


 
Thanks Nathaniel, the 3m sizes of the strips look a lot more suitable that all of the local stores I have checked! Can these be bent with a normal pipe bender do you know?


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2013)

i used the 19mm tube arondip linked also used this for the bend Elbow 19mm Chrome - Wardrobe Rails - Shelving -Decorating & Interiors - Wickes	  wasnt confident enough to bend the pipe im using it to hold a small t5 luminare ill try and get a pic up later 
pic added


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jan 2013)

Whats wrong with the TMC mms rail stuff ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jan 2013)

Antipofish said:


> Whats wrong with the TMC mms rail stuff ?



I take it he doesnt want to fix a light unit to the ceiling. Im doing the same on the cabinet thats now coming together nicely. Had another 4 hours on it yesterday, so the main structures nearly altogether.


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> i used the 19mm tube arondip linked also used this for the bend Elbow 19mm Chrome - Wardrobe Rails - Shelving -Decorating & Interiors - Wickes	 wasnt confident enough to bend the pipe im using it to hold a small t5 luminare ill try and get a pic up later
> pic added


 
Ahhh ok! I was wondering about the bends when using the wardrobe poles! If those bends are strong enough I think that may be my preferred option now. Id rather get something that I don’t have to bend ideally


----------



## rebus (3 Jan 2013)

I considered using this for my light rail 
	Square Tube System Speedframe: Richardsons Shelving - Racking, Storage, Lockers, Steps and Platforms, Workbenches, Part Bins, Trucks, Trolleys and more.  
No bending required, as you can just use whichever joining  pieces you want. however for strength it would have to be made with two uprights  fixed either side of your cabinet rather than one.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> I take it he doesnt want to fix a light unit to the ceiling. Im doing the same on the cabinet thats now coming together nicely. Had another 4 hours on it yesterday, so the main structures nearly altogether.


 
He doesnt have to fix it to the ceiling even if he uses the MMS system.  It would still integrate with other options including the overhanging suppor arms by arcadia which I used.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2013)

dowheim said:


> Ahhh ok! I was wondering about the bends when using the wardrobe poles! If those bends are strong enough I think that may be my preferred option now. Id rather get something that I don’t have to bend ideally


made from pretty solid plastic don't know how heavy the tiles are its held my luminare no probs for over a year now


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jan 2013)

Id definitely go over the top with rigidity, the LED units are fairly weighty, and that being said, i wouldn't like to rest half a grands worth of kit on a piece of plastic. 

Im getting mine made from a metal fabricator hopefully. Made from one piece of pipe.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Id definitely go over the top with rigidity, the LED units are fairly weighty, and that being said, i wouldn't like to rest half a grands worth of kit on a piece of plastic.
> 
> Im getting mine made from a metal fabricator hopefully. Made from one piece of pipe.


What are the mountaray brackets made from nath ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jan 2013)

Hey tim, they are made from heavy duty plastic, but completely different from suspending on one side like your hanging system.

Your unit will probably be a lot lighter than the combined weight of two Tiles. 

You could use your method, but take a return down the other side to make the system a lot more rigid.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2013)

I wasn't suggest he use my design mate just offering a solution to the corner/bending problem mate mine was product tested though my missus hangs about a 5 grands worth of clothes from one in her bloody wardrobe must be over 20 kilos in jeans alone


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> What are the mountaray brackets made from nath ?


 
Tim
Two mountaray brackets (you can buy them as a pair for £25 I believe or as singles, but you would need a pair), along with two lengths of MMS rail (these attach to the mountarays... Ian Holditch uses the same sytem on his 80cm tank but with aquaray strips instead of the tiles) would be fine for the 90cm tank  Would look pretty smart too.  Im not sure but I think you can get the mountarays in white as well.


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2013)

May consider that if I ever make the switch to LEDs cheers Chris


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2013)

No, I've not seen the MMS brackets in white yet Chris! For sale anyway ( I know aquajardin had some on display last year).
I was just going to spray paint mine white, before deciding on hanging.

Sorry Tim, I wasn't saying you were, just. If it was me, I'd want them solid as a rock


----------



## Gfish (4 Jan 2013)

If you use square section tubing it will be stronger. To create bends, at the point of the bend cut 90degrees of the section away, leaving only the outside bend. So, you've cut three sides and left only one. But with a 90 degree gap missing you can now easily bend the frame until the cut edges meet to give you your set 90 bend. If you did this in the two correct positions along a length. Then just take it to a workshop, garage or anyone with a mig welder to finish the job.
Does that make sense?? If not I can do a drawing later.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jan 2013)

Understood GFish. Good idea.

So basically, what gfish is saying is mark your height of your external angles. Same on both sides, allowing just the right width in the centre for your cabinet. Then cut 2 45 Degree cuts on either side to give you a 90Degree notch.

Then get them welded. 

Alternatively just cut them off separate, for ease as cutting 'notches' could become fiddly.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jan 2013)

drop a PM to freshwatershrimp, the NA light arms are great and cheap.. i tossed around a few ideas and even had one fabricated but ended up with NA.  I believe mark evans has a DIY one from chromed wardbrobe rail if you check his journal. Thing is the 22mm chromed copper bends are a tenner each plus the tubing and brackets it soon adds up with copper prices as they are.  My NA one was about £50 but prices have been revised since...??
old pic


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jan 2013)

Not sure if its been mentioned but you don't have to bend anything. You could use the same conduit electricians use and just fit a 90degree bend on it... As long as you use a good few conduit clips in the side of your stand or have a weighted base the weight of the LED will be fine

Plus your an run all cable within the conduit so super neat

It might not w a chrome rail but the industrial look can be pretty cool IMO


----------



## Richard Dowling (28 Feb 2013)

I have opted for B&Q 19mm Chrome plated plastic pipe (seems pretty strong), with 90 degree bends and brackets for the cabinet. Cost me £50 which is a lot if this idea fails but if it works Ive made a saving!
My tank will arrive next week and away I go!


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2013)

dowheim said:


> I have opted for B&Q 19mm Chrome plated plastic pipe (seems pretty strong), with 90 degree bends and brackets for the cabinet. Cost me £50 which is a lot if this idea fails but if it works Ive made a saving!
> My tank will arrive next week and away I go!


 The NA ones are £50 also
Well at least yours has that personal touch aye haha


----------



## Richard Dowling (28 Feb 2013)

I did ask about an NA but my requirement was 5cm smaller than the standard size so it would have had to be custom made, which I would have expected to be more expensive...perhaps im wrong :-S


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2013)

Ahh right in that case you quids in mate haha


----------

